# [SOLVED] Several non-existant BD-ROM drives in Computer



## ChuckTs (Apr 26, 2010)

I have four(!) BD-ROM drives in My Computer and to be honest I can't remember how they got there. They're obviously not actual physical drives and I assume they got there by way of me fooling around with some virtual drive software (in order to run Diablo 2 if I remember correctly) that I shouldn't have touched. I can't remember what program I used or how I even created the drives, sorry for the incompetence :normal:

They're not causing any problems whatsoever except for the fact that I don't like seeing them every time I open My PC. Would like to get them removed.

I'm running win 7 fwiw; any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Several non-existant BD-ROM drives in Computer*

Virtual CD rom drives are installed when you use programs like Daemon Tools or other ISO opening software. They will not harm anything. You may have used a program to extract the Diablo 2 ISO and that installed the Virtual Drives. If you no longer require that software you can uninstall it and it will remove the virtual drives.


----------



## Mike1215 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Several non-existant BD-ROM drives in Computer*

If it's what I think it is. Then try going to Device Manager, and look under CD/DVD/BD-ROM Drives. They should be listed there and you should be able to right-click and uninstall them.


----------



## ChuckTs (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: Several non-existant BD-ROM drives in Computer*



spunk.funk said:


> Virtual CD rom drives are installed when you use programs like Daemon Tools or other ISO opening software. They will not harm anything. You may have used a program to extract the Diablo 2 ISO and that installed the Virtual Drives. If you no longer require that software you can uninstall it and it will remove the virtual drives.


Yep, it was Daemon Tools. Uninstall worked perfectly, thank you both for taking the time to answer!


----------

